# whats your color?



## ƒish (Jun 30, 2005)

so, what color is your Gamecube?

mines Black


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 30, 2005)

both my gamecubes are platinum.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Black.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine's purple.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2005)

Black.


----------



## Linkerator (Jun 30, 2005)

Platinum, and it said Limited Edition on the box for some reason...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 30, 2005)

[quote="] Platinum, and it said Limited Edition on the box for some reason... [/quote]
 mine said that too, but then they continued it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 30, 2005)

Look's like only mine is purple... I got purple because my N64 was already black and I didn't want them to be the same color.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2005)

Purple.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Jul 4, 2005)

black


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 4, 2005)

My curent one is Platnum. My broken one is Purple.


----------



## THE_MASTERSWORD1 (Aug 27, 2005)

mines orange/brown


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 27, 2005)

this color


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2005)

Purple.


----------



## Liquefy (Aug 27, 2005)

Purple (Nintendo Blue?)


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 27, 2005)

both my GCs are platinum


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 27, 2005)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> both my GCs are platinum


 You already posted the same in this thread.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 27, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... i totally dont remember starting this thread... sweet.     

yeah, mines black, incase anyone missed it...

i should paint it     

@JJ
why do you have 2..?


----------



## Mino (Aug 27, 2005)

I actually grabbed the tag for the Jet, but he gave me Indigo.  :\


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 28, 2005)

Jet Black


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 28, 2005)

Mine is Black.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

Platinum! It's shiny!


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 28, 2005)

Black because black is this years.... black....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2005)

purple


----------



## GAMEQ (Sep 4, 2005)

Indigo.


----------



## Nintendo_Guru (Sep 6, 2005)

Purple with black controllers.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 6, 2005)

Platinum with Wavebirds.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Sep 6, 2005)

clear pink


----------



## MR.JUJU (Sep 23, 2005)

black


----------



## HyperShadowGirl (Sep 24, 2005)

Purple.


----------



## Harvestmoon (Oct 1, 2005)

mines purple but I just bought a lightning bolt cover thing to go over it.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 1, 2005)

HOT PINK!


----------



## MGMT (Oct 1, 2005)

btw system is lieing his is black


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Oct 2, 2005)

Indigo.But I got decals for it.Now it's "invisible wind".


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 2, 2005)

Platinum!


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 2, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Platinum!


 oh... I posted here already... but it's still platinum!


----------



## --->TODD<--- (Dec 24, 2005)

My GameCube is Jet Black.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

I never got one, but my frined's was purple. I played on it so much that it felt like it was mine.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 24, 2005)

purple


----------



## Desertmonkeymanaz (Dec 27, 2005)

Mine is purple. I wish I could get a black one though.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Platinum. :|


----------



## Micah (Jan 13, 2006)

Purple!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2006)

I wish I could've gotten Jet Black. Those look cool. My friend has a Jet Black Cube. :yes:


----------



## jouralto (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a Purple!!!


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2006)

platinum


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Look's like only mine is purple... I got purple because my N64 was already black and I didn't want them to be the same color.


I have purple too.   The reason it is purple is because there weren't that many selections when I got it.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

Purple when I had one.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2006)

Black.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2006)

The color of my GameCube is black.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a purple own with a pwning black cover with lightning on it   
B)


----------



## Copper (Jan 14, 2006)

The original color indigo


----------



## Resurgence83 (Jan 22, 2006)

My fav color is Blue!  ^o^


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 12, 2006)

I got a plan old one >_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2006)

I might have already posted here but, 
the indigo with a black skin with blue lightning on it    			 (i'll take a pic later )


----------



## Shadow#2 (Jul 2, 2006)

Mines platinum,but I put some skin on it :yes:


----------

